# New motherboard Asus Tuf Gaming Wifi x570 issues with ethernet!



## Antrax360 (Aug 26, 2020)

so as the title says, i recently replaced my motherboard and cpu, went from a 1700x asus b350 plus. To a reyzen 9 3900x, asus tuf gaming wifi x570. I used to have 1gbps stable connection through the ethernet cable. When i switched boards and cpu now it wont go any higher than 100mbs. Last night it switched to 1gbps today it went back to 100mb. nothing has changed so i dont know what to do anymore!

Internet speeds last night.

todays internet speeds

this is what the vpn looks like.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 27, 2020)

Start by swapping cables. Ethernet cables are cheap, fragile, but critical network devices. You might also try a different Ethernet port on your router.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 27, 2020)

Could this be a fault of the network options ?, for example Speed & Duplex's Auto negotiation not working correctly ?.

Make sure you have up to date files,  typically not the ones from mobo maker,  did you install AMD chipset drivers ?.


----------



## Antrax360 (Aug 27, 2020)

I got all the latest drivers and bios. Yes AMD chipset drivers. I didnt wanna mess with that stuff anymore. Am really impatient. I went to microcenter and bought this.


----------



## birdie (Aug 27, 2020)

What about testing the speed without VPN? I mean you're adding a huge variable which could further skew your results.

I'm pretty sure your motherboard and its NIC are absolutely fine and you've bought a piece of equipment because your VPN provider had a temporary issue.


----------



## Antrax360 (Aug 27, 2020)

birdie said:


> What about testing the speed without VPN? I mean you're adding a huge variable which could further skew your results.
> 
> I'm pretty sure your motherboard and its NIC are absolutely fine and you've bought a piece of equipment because your VPN provider had a temporary issue.


Actually once i installed the vpn the regular port got fixed for a bit. And i was getting good speeds. So it has to be something somewhere. Speeds are so bad with and without vpn on regular port. With the new adapter i get about 400mb down and up with vpn. And those speeds without vpn.


----------



## Xergxies (Jan 4, 2021)

Having this same exact issue.  Was about to call verizon but I know my old system I just replaced with a new setup was getting 800-980mb.  Now i'm getting 90ish.  I don't think I should have to buy a new NIC with a 1 week old MB.  Thoughts?


EDIT:  Read on another website about some guy changing his ethernet cable to a shorter one and I had one sitting around that came with my TP-LINK Deco.  Back up to 700+ MB.  Crazy.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 4, 2021)

The length of the cable should not matter unless the old was very long, like over 150 feet (>45meters) and technically, the Ethernet specs say the maximum allowed is 100 meters (328 feet). So it is much more likely your old cable just had a bad termination (faulty/damaged connector), or the dog chewed up the cable somewhere!  Either throw that old cable away, or cut off the connectors and crimp on a couple new ones.


----------



## Xergxies (Jan 4, 2021)

Agreed!   Wonder if cables get worn out overtime.  I was just reading how power strips should be replaced every two years.  I think the longer cable was one I crimped myself.  Glad I tried changing it because I totally thought it was BS.    

Ironically with this new build I discovered my old PSU pcie power cable was defective and not my GPU.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 4, 2021)

They don't wear out. Ethernet cables are critical, but very fragile network devices. The connectors (or typically the crimped wires inside) can easily be damaged just by being pulled on too hard. I suppose if the cable is many many years old, and has been exposed to the weather and/or sun, the Ethernet cable's insulation could become brittle and break down. But that would be an exception and not the rule. 

I always make my own cables. For one, I can make them the length I need instead of having to buy a 25ft cable when I only need a 14ft one. I made a 15 inch cable, for example, to connect my router to my modem. Perfect!  And second I always test my cables with an inexpensive cable tester like this one. 

As for power strips needing to be replaced every two years - no. They don't. Surge and spike protectors, however, should be periodically replaced because they become less and less effective each time they absorb a surge or spike. But I'm not a fan of surge and spike protectors anyway and NEVER use them. Instead, I always use and recommend every computer be supported by a "good" UPS with AVR. But that's for another discussion. Remember, this is not your thread.


----------

